# 18mo



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy is 18mo and maturing. One pic for feet and one for structure. Hard to see feet in the grass and too dark in the shade. Those black dog’s are hard.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sorry, not sure how we all missed this one. 



Young male that is maturing nicely. Flat withers, OK topline, long loin going into a slightly sloping croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though, as in most dogs now, his upper arm should be longer. Very nice front feet. What is going on with the left rear? Looks like there is something extra in the photo on the pavement. He could be a bit more masculine, but black dogs almost need to be extra beefy to not appear feminine. He should start filling out now especially if he isn't neutered. Good eye color and a very nice ear set on a handsome head.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I don’t show or do the confirmation thing, but I have to applaud you for getting such clear shots of a black! My black is impossible to photograph. Just a blur of “what is that?” Lol

He’s a beauty for sure though. Maybe you can teach me the trick of getting them to stand still long enough to get a picture!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ihczth....it’s his toe spread out on the left. Being a concrete the toe spread so it was stuck there. Thanks for your critique, Ozzy has a tight coat and very lean in a good way. Yes, being a black lean dog he looks less substantial. He is just now filling out. 
Here is a pic at a year old. Helps when you have a photographer and I can be in front of him. 

Jcrest...... Ozzy knows “stand” so being by myself it helps to take a pic but not as good when you have someone else taking the pic. Also I put his ball up on a grill in the park so he is focused and he doesn’t move. Wish I got his head up more though.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, he is not neutered waiting till he’s 3


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Ozzy is 18mo and maturing. One pic for feet and one for structure. Hard to see feet in the grass and too dark in the shade. Those black dog’s are hard.


Hey BigOzzy2018...just wondering what your dog's birthdate is. It's a longshot but I'm wondering if your dog is mine's brother.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The winter photo is very nice.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks I love it. Hoping to get fall photos in Oct.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tc68 his BD is 2-9-18


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> tc68 his BD is 2-9-18


Thanks. Off by almost a month. Mine is 1/11/18. And the only sibling that I don't know anything about is a all black male.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jchrest said:


> I don’t show or do the confirmation thing, but I have to applaud you for getting such clear shots of a black! My black is impossible to photograph. Just a blur of “what is that?” Lol
> 
> He’s a beauty for sure though. Maybe you can teach me the trick of getting them to stand still long enough to get a picture!


Rollo has a "stay still" command which is a lot like Ozzy's stand lol where Rollo is standing and basically freezes. We used it from the beginning when he was a pup for putting on collars, leashes, etc. It's a useful tool to have


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Ozzy looks great btw - the dark knight!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Chuck yes great to have a stand stay. Taught him young to for change of positions.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is stunning! I love that winter pic. I think it shows him off more than the others.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you comet. Yes, having someone who takes awesome photos with a great camera makes a big difference. Ozzy just turned a year in that pic and of course cold a snowy. I want to get some fall phots taken next month.


----------

